# ACS experience letter format



## chaks14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Could anyone pl help me with the below query.

I may not get my experiences in Company Letterhead as its against company policy. Which format should I use in that case?

Appreciate your help...

Thanks & Regards

Chayan


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

When you are talking about experiences do you mean just the date of employment or the description of your roles and responsibilities.
I assume it it the latter.
In which case you can ask one of your colleagues or supervisors to write the description in a plain paper in the form of a Statutory Declaration. The way a Statutory Decleration is written varies from country. FOr India this is what you could do.


1) Get a stamp paper of Rs 100 with the purpose of Statutory Decleration. The name on the Stamp paper should be the name of the Colleague or supervisor who would be signing the letter.
2) As your colleague / supervisor to write the text. A sample is given below
3) Ask him to Sign of every page including the stamp paper page.
4) Get it notarised by a notary. They would put 2 seals one of the Notary and the other mentioning this was admitted before them. Just contact a notaryt and they would know that.


Rough Outline of a Statutory decleration

I xxxxxxxxx, age yyyyy, s/o sssssssss, residing at bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb. Hearby declare the following.

I have been employed with [company name] from [start date] to [current date or when the person left]. I have worked with [ your name] as part of the [wrk assignment/project name] from [start date] to [end date]. The team structure was ...........[ Describe the hierarchy and how he or she was related to you as a colleague or supervisor.

During the period mentioned above the following were the duties of [Your name]

1) nnnnnnnnn
2)kkkkkkkkkk


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> When you are talking about experiences do you mean just the date of employment or the description of your roles and responsibilities.
> I assume it it the latter.
> In which case you can ask one of your colleagues or supervisors to write the description in a plain paper in the form of a Statutory Declaration. The way a Statutory Decleration is written varies from country. FOr India this is what you could do.
> 
> ...


Chayan - you can use the following format. Make sure it contains the roles and responsibilities clearly mentioned and matching the ANZSCO code which you are applying.


*Get a 20 Rupees stamp paper and following is the format. Get this stamp paper notarized and signed by the person who is declaring it.*

Date: DD-MM-YYYY

To whomsoever it may concern

This is to certify that <<YOUR NAME>> was working with <<COMPANY NAME>> at <<LOCATION>> as a full-time permanent employee from DD-MM-YYYY till DD-MM-YYYY as XXXX.

His Roles & Responsibilities were as follows:

•	Configuring and Troubleshooting real time issues with Enterprise and SOHO customers.
•	Configuring hardwares like Modem, Firewall, Router and Switch.
•	He used to setup WAN, LAN, DMZ, VLAN, and WLAN as per customer requirement.
•	He was really good at wireless and general networking includes DHCP, NAT, PAT, ARP, Static route, IPS etc.
•	He also troubleshooted issues on OS likes Windows, Apple etc and Server 2003.
•	He has good technical skills and works pretty hard to achieve targets.
•	Most of the time scored well when it comes to customer satisfaction by helping them.


He is a talented and highly motivated engineer. A good team player, open to challenges and technically sound. I wish him all the best for his future assignments.


Thanks,



Name:	<<SUPERVISOR NAME>>
Designation: <<SUPERVISOR DESIGNATION>>
Contact No: <<XXXXXXXXXX>>
Email ID: [email protected]


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

shrikant79 said:


> Chayan - you can use the following format. Make sure it contains the roles and responsibilities clearly mentioned and matching the ANZSCO code which you are applying.
> 
> 
> *Get a 20 Rupees stamp paper and following is the format. Get this stamp paper notarized and signed by the person who is declaring it.*
> ...


You also need to mention the org chart or hierarchy on the same. This would be make it more strong.


----------



## chaks14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot JohDoe for such details.

Also, if the supervisor has moved to other company is that fine? In this case how effective is the org chart? or the org chart for the supervisor in the new organisation is required?

Or, whether the Org chart should reflect the facts when I was working with him?

Thanks & Regards

Chayan


----------



## chaks14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot shrikant79 for the help.

Regarding the Org chart I have few clarifications.

If the supervisor has moved to other company is that fine? In this case how effective is the org chart? or the org chart for the supervisor in the new organisation is required?

Or, whether the Org chart should reflect the facts when I was working with him?

Thanks & Regards

Chayan


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Chsks14: 
organisation chart is to give idea to CO for ACS about your designation.
The organisation hierarchy won't change even though the employees come and go.
I simply mentioned only the designations starting from CIO --> Senior director --> director --> associate director --> network engineer (me)

Just make it presentable in hierarchical chart and has to be in pdf format


----------



## chaks14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification. Appreciate your help.

Regards

Chayan


----------



## jaswindrg (Jan 25, 2015)

I also have similar situation. I am presently working as state govt. employee for 2 years and looking forward to appy for subclass Vetassess assessment. the problem is that in our department letter pads are used only at ministry level so how do I show my work experience....

regards

Jaswindrg


----------

